

Ask HN: Suggestions on a New Hacker News App for Android? - graghav

There are dozens of apps for Hacker News available in Play Store already. Being a newbie to Android app development, I thought it would be better to develop a minimalistic app for Hacker News using their API on Firebase.<p>I had already completed the basic pages and looking forward to release the app in Play Store in a week. I thought it would be better to get some suggestions on the design from the HN Community before releasing the app.<p>The design can be found at  http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;UVfxEEs.jpg
======
kpgx
Looking good. Does the search function work? Because Firebase API doesn't seem
to have a search function. You can add pull to refresh and hide the action bar
when scrolling if you haven't already.

~~~
graghav
Thanks for the feedback. The Search API for HN is provided by Algolia. The
action bar is of course hidden when scrolled. Noted down to add the pull to
refresh function.

